# 2010 ND Fishing Challenge - Great Cause



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

2010 ND Fishing Challenge

Honorary Tournament Chair First Lady Mikey Hoeven invites you to attend the 2010 ND Fishing Challenge presented by Scheels.

There will be two tournaments:

The first, May 8, 2010 at the Hazelton boat ramp on the Missouri River

The second, June 5, 2010 at the Lakewood boat ramp on Devils Lake

These two tournaments are fundraising activities for North Dakota Teen Challenge. (NDTC) Adult Men's and Women's Center is one of the most successful drug and alcohol recovery programs in the state. We have served hundreds of individuals and their families throughout the state. This will be the first fishing tournament to raise support for NDTC and is promising to be filled with excitement. Fishing pro's from across the state along with sporting goods stores, marinas, and bait shops are all coming together to enjoy one of the North Dakota's most favorite pastimes and support a great cause. This will be an event you won't want to miss!

Enter by reserving a spot now with a $100 entry fee deposit and this completed entry form. Entries will be accepted on a first come first entered basis.

Each team is asked to raise $500 in sponsorship money to go towards the work of North Dakota Teen Challenge. These sponsorship dollars are separate from the per team entry fee. Sponsorship dollars can be raised by reaching out to your church, work, friends, and family. Final entry blank will be complete when each team raises and submits a minimum $500 in sponsorship dollars. Sponsorship checks must be written to North Dakota Teen Challenge, and turned in one week prior to each tournament. Checks, cash, money orders, and credit cards are accepted. Sponsorship fees may be considered tax deductible.

Teams have chances for major prizes! The $100 team entry fee covers trophies, rental fees, etc., and does not apply to the sponsorship fee.

For more information and official 2010 ND Fishing Challenge entry form visit http://www.ndfishingchallenge.com


----------

